# Counter-Strike: Source Dedicated Server



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

I've been trying to run my dedicated server on CS:S and it runs fine the only thing is after i put in the rcon password or any rcon command it gives me the following error:


RCON connection failed (WSAEAFNOSUPPORT)
Unable to connect to remote server (unknown)
Lost RCON connection, please retry command (UNKNOWN ERROR)

I run the dedicated of the same computer i play CS on. Last night the rcon commands were working fine but now every time I try to use an rcon command it gives me that error.

Another thing I would like to ask help on is if someone can tell me the command for resarting the round on my dedicated server. I've tried like all the commands but it says unknown command for the ones I thought were right.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

That rcon problem has been around since the beginning and no one knows how to fix it permanetly. Try restarting your computer, or reconnecting to the internet, if the server restarts or map changes, that also may fix it.

As for the restart command try mp_restart 1, mp_restartround 1, sv_restart 1, sv_restartround 1. It should be one of those.


----------



## cha0s (Mar 9, 2005)

If its a dedicated server off your computer there is no need for the use of rcon. rcon means remote console. because its on your computer its not remote..


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

the restart comand is just restart


----------

